# Plow for 07 Nissan Titan



## dt5150

hey guys. i'm getting tired of using my atv/plow and a snowblower for snow removal and am seriously considering putting a plow on my titan. i've been doing lots of reading and research on titans with plows on here and titantalk. seems as though everyone who has one on their truck, regardless of brand, has been happy with them so i can't seem to find the "obvious choice" if you will.

so far i've narrowed it down to these 3.. boss sport duty, snoway 26, and the western hts. reason being is dealer locations. boss and western dealers are 30 min away, snoway dealer is about an hour. same with fisher, but i haven't contacted any fisher dealers yet, and i don't know if i will.

i've got one price so far, on a boss, at $3579 installed. i'm waiting for call backs on the other 2 brands. 

features wise, i'm still a little in the dark since i can't really see them all side by side to compare. one big thing i'm concerned with is the mounts. i would like to remove the mount in the off season for ground clearance. my truck has a front skid plate that would need to be removed, but that's ok as long as i can remove the plow mounts and reinstall the skid plate in the spring. and obviously, i would like something that is easy to hook up and remove when the snow starts flying. some first hand info on that would be great.

another thing is back dragging. my driveway will require a fair amount of it so effective back dragging ability is pretty important too. snoway has the down force which from what i understand works really well. i've read the boss plows don't back drag too well. haven't found anything about the western and back dragging. any input there from an hts owner?

controls are another thing. wired handheld or wireless? i'd prefer not to have plow stuff on my truck during the off season. not sure how dependable wireless controllers are either. 

can i get some input from fellow titan/plow owners? thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Go with the boss or the western.


----------



## Sawboy

The Western will leave very little on your truck when the plow is not in use. Boss looks like ya gotta dang hitch on the front! Don't know about the SnoWay. If the Western HTS can be had with a back drag edge, I'd go that route. Even if it couldn't, I would still go with the Western because of dealer proximity. 

As far as taking the whole mount off each season for skid plate? Not a chance. Too much work for no good reason IMO.


----------



## dt5150

thanks for the feedback.

i did see that western has removable mounts which leave only the stuff bolted to the frame. i like that.. but i wouldn't be afraid to remove a few bolts and remove the frame mounted stuff. i do like having the skid plate under there, i go down some nasty roads/trails during deer season. 

it looks like western has a downlock hydro feature for better back dragging. 

i like the electronics and back drag features of the snoway. haven't found enough info on the snoway mount yet though.


----------



## JustJeff

If it were me I'd go Snoway 26" or 26 R. The other two you listed are VERY lightweight and just seem cheesy to me. And granted, the Snoway is relatively light as well, but I believe it a much more capable plow and you can't beat the down pressure for back dragging. The other two weigh around 400 lbs. give or take, and that's not conducive to back dragging at all. Just my opinion though. And if you're able to go with the 26R, that's a whole different plow with wings and will give you A LOT of options that the other two won't.


----------



## SnowFakers

My 375lb Meyer drive pro back blades very well. While they are all lightweight plows they all will hold up well aslong as you aren't out there plowing walmart and backwoods dirt roads. Go with what dealer is nicest, has the most parts, and is open most. That's the biggest thing you buy with a plow, dealer support


----------



## JSutter101

The HTS is basically a red Fisher HT. Unfortunately, they are nothing like a real Fisher. The HTS has been scaled down to save weight. It's still a decent light duty plow.

The Boss recommends only the 7' which is OK but not ideal. I think you'd be better off with a 7'6" plow.

As for wired controls, it unplugs so nothing to see in the cab during the off season.

Have you looked at Snowdogg? Any dealers in your area? If you can, check them out. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## dt5150

well snoway is out.. $5255 with the downpressure option. ouch!

no snowdogg dealers anywhere close by.

so now it's down to western and boss. still waiting on a price for the western.


----------



## dt5150

just watching some vids on the boss and western mounts.. i like the wester ultramount better i think.


----------



## dt5150

well i might be limited to boss. just spoke with the local western dealer.. they're telling me that they won't install an hts on my truck because it's a crew cab, apparently western only recommends the hts for the king cab. they'll only install the suburbanite... no thanks.


----------



## JSutter101

Well that's too bad on the HTS. Even Western's quick match lists both the KC and CC for HTS. There are numerous Titan CC with one, but if they wont install it then that's that.

Looks like you've narrowed it down to the Boss.


----------



## dt5150

no, the quick match only show the suburbanite when you select crew cab.

i just went by the dealer to look at the boss sport duty. not real crazy about it honestly.. i prefer the western mount to the boss. i really don't want that big hunk of steel hangin under my front end all the time. and with boss, i'd have to have a separate switch installed in the cab for the lights (toggle between truck lights and plow lights). 

now i'm toying with the idea of buying an hts and installing it myself. i'm pretty mechanically inclined.. anyone install their own?


----------



## JustJeff

If you've got any mechanical inclination you could probably do it relatively quickly. I think the most difficult part is the wiring to make sure you get it right. I'm telling you though, even at 5K for the snoway, it's a much heavier duty plow than the others that you're looking at, and probably worth it in the long run. How much cheaper is the HTS? I'm guessing not that much. And as someone mentioned above, the Snowdogg is a very good plow for the money. I love mine, but if you need dealer support it does kind of rule that one out.


----------



## dt5150

yeah dealer support is big. western, boss and fisher all have dealers within 30 minutes. all the others are at least an hour. 

one big thing with installing it myself is warranty. i don't know if they'd honor it since it wouldn't be installed by a dealer.

haven't got a price for an hts yet since the dealer won't install one. i called another dealer further away just to get a price, haven't heard back yet. 

i'd love to get the snoway, but i can't justify that kinda money just to plow my own driveway. and the dealer is an hour away.


----------



## JSutter101

dt5150;1702885 said:


> no, the quick match only show the suburbanite when you select crew cab.


Strange, it list both for me. It also says you'd need about 440 lbs of ballast.

Anyway, I installed my plow by myself; it was nearly all just bolt on and plug and play. I had to drill one hole in the fire wall and splice into a 12v source. Pretty easy. I also have a better understanding how it's constructed and setup. If something went wrong I have a better chance on fixing it myself and not needing to go to a dealer for something minor.


----------



## dt5150

are you sure you're selecting crew cab and not king? i've done it 4 or 5 times now with the same results.

good point about knowing your equipment. i did a custom plow install on my old cj7. had to do a bit of modding and fabbing to get it to fit since the jeep was lifted. but in the end, i knew every nut, bolt, and wire on that thing.


----------



## JSutter101




----------



## dt5150

ah... i see. there's a difference.. the truck model. mine's an LE. i wonder why that would make any difference, it's the same truck, just better equipped!


----------



## JSutter101

HTS on a CC

http://www.titantalk.com/forums/titan-general-discussion/151311-western-hts-plow.html


----------



## JSutter101

Oh yes the sub model! Interesting... The SE and XE can take an HTS with 100 lbs of ballast difference between them. Remove the LE badge, tell them its an SE.


----------



## dt5150

how ridiculous is that... it's the same truck, just with leather seats, a better stereo, and a dvd player. 

the only le badge on there is on the tailgate. i'll just take the tailgate off, doubt they'd know the difference (they're a chevy dealer).


----------



## dt5150

just noticed that meyer makes a super-v ld for half tons. interesting..


----------



## basher

dt5150;1702681 said:


> well snoway is out.. $5255 with the downpressure option. ouch!


Get rid of the DP (and wireless if included) and it'll be priced more inline with the others.




dt5150;1702913 said:


> one big thing with installing it myself is warranty. i don't know if they'd honor it since it wouldn't be installed by a dealer.


Sure there's nothing you will be installing that is a warranty issue. Most plows come witht he Hydraulics, etc assembled. Of course you will pay for any repairs the dealer has to do that are installation related and if you do the work they will PROBABLY reimburse you for the parts but not your labor.




dt5150;1703035 said:


> good point about knowing your equipment. i did a custom plow install on my old cj7. had to do a bit of modding and fabbing to get it to fit since the jeep was lifted. but in the end, i knew every nut, bolt, and wire on that thing.


Big difference to todays installs. It will help with installer errors but that's about it.



dt5150;1703893 said:


> how ridiculous is that... it's the same truck, just with leather seats, a better stereo, and a dvd player.
> 
> the only le badge on there is on the tailgate. i'll just take the tailgate off, doubt they'd know the difference (they're a chevy dealer).


But if they do they could void your truck warranty. The plow manufacturers want to sell you a plow the issue is a federal regulation (search FVMSSA 105 brake certification) that prohibits installation of certain plows based on the plows weight and trucks weight distribution. So a dealer has an obligation to NOT install a prohibited plow and can be held responsible in the event of an accident, etc.

If you want more plow than the manufacturers allow you need to find a dealer that doesn't care, purchase it and find someone who doesn't know any better, or you yourself take on the liability and install it.


----------



## dt5150

thanks basher.

i had a chat with the western dealer yesterday. we talked about the truck's weight numbers they base their plow selections from. after i told him about my truck having the same #s as the lesser trim level truck, he agreed that it would be ok to install an hts on it.

so now i'm down to an hts and the meyer super-v ld. price on the western is $4400, meyer is $4995. 2 year warranty with western, 5 year with meyer. and i like the versatility of a v plow.. might be worth the $600 more vs the hts. it's 170 lbs. heavier than the hts though, but meyer does recommend for the truck. 0% for 48 months too. decisions decisions...!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

dt5150;1705846 said:


> thanks basher.
> 
> i had a chat with the western dealer yesterday. we talked about the truck's weight numbers they base their plow selections from. after i told him about my truck having the same #s as the lesser trim level truck, he agreed that it would be ok to install an hts on it.
> 
> so now i'm down to an hts and the meyer super-v ld. price on the western is $4400, meyer is $4995. 2 year warranty with western, 5 year with meyer. and i like the versatility of a v plow.. might be worth the $600 more vs the hts. it's 170 lbs. heavier than the hts though, but meyer does recommend for the truck. 0% for 48 months too. decisions decisions...!


I have a Boss Sporty Duty on an 04 Titan LE king cab. Love it. Last year we had a crazy blizzard and I had to plow 20 inches of snow. Not with one push of coarse. Back dragging was a problem so I had a hinged back drag fabricated. Works great. It scraps almost as good as going forward. Get a set of Timbrems for your truck.


----------



## jandjcarpentry




----------



## dt5150

thanks j&j. that's an interesting looking back dragging blade. looks real simple and effective. 

i decided to go with the meyer super-v ld. should have it on in a week or two, waiting for the dealer to get the mount delivered.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

dt5150;1712906 said:


> thanks j&j. that's an interesting looking back dragging blade. looks real simple and effective.
> 
> i decided to go with the meyer super-v ld. should have it on in a week or two, waiting for the dealer to get the mount delivered.


Looks like a great plow. Never thought u could put a v on a Titan. My plow weighs 421 plus the back drag blade. About 500 to 600 lbs total. I think the v plow is about that. Timbrens r a must.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

dt5150;1712906 said:


> thanks j&j. that's an interesting looking back dragging blade. looks real simple and effective.
> 
> i decided to go with the meyer super-v ld. should have it on in a week or two, waiting for the dealer to get the mount delivered.


Could u send me a pics when it's on. Love to see it. Also let me know how it back drags. Might have to upgrade in the future.


----------



## dt5150

will do bud. i've got a prg mini lift on the truck already and have timbrens on order and will be getting installed with the plow.

the weight of the meyer is 582, about 170 heavier than the hts or boss sport duty etc. i was a bit concerned with that at first, but after seeing another titan with one and some of the smaller trucks (compact trucks) with this plow on them, i feel better about it. i should be fine with the mini lift and timbrens i think. the extra weight should help with back dragging as well.


----------



## jstevens66

Don't be afraid to put some weight on these "import" trucks. They are just as strong if not stronger than Ford F-150, Chevy/GMC 1500 and Ram 1500. I have a tundra with a 7'6'' Fisher SD Plow, with the steel cutting edge, the plow weighs probably about 500-550lbs, and holds it no problem on stock suspension. I do recommend beefing up the suspension with anything heavier, ex. lift/leveling kit, timbrens, etc. If you are gonna get a plow the weight of like an X-blade or V-plow, def put some ballast or weight in the bed.


----------



## jstevens66

If you guys ever have a problem with a plow dealer that won't install the plow you want, take a ride to Waltham, MA and visit Sarris, they install mostly Fisher plows but will put on whatever you want. I wanted the fisher homesteader or HT, they said it would be a waste of money putting a plow that light duty on my tundra. They recommended an SD or even an HD on it. They even said these trucks are way more strong they people give them credit. So bottom line, Sarris will install whatever plow you want, they are a little more expensive but do great work.


----------

